# Thoughts on Plywood/panel storage-mobile cart?



## yocalif (Nov 11, 2010)

I need some type of storage/mobile plywood/panel cart. I have about 8 sheets right now plus 4 sheets of drywall, and 8 sheets of cement board, and can't get to my stuff. (the drywall & cement board are for a bathroom remodel currently underway and will be gone in 7 days or so).

What length should the cart be?
At first I was thinking 5', however that could be tippy, a full 8 foot is awkward to move around, and would require a 3rd set of wheels. What would be ideal?

What about height not counting the wheels, less than 4', 4', or higher than 4'?

Any thoughts on design & construction would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*ideas here*

Check these out: Amazon.com: Northern Industrial Drywall Dolly: Home Improvement  bill


----------



## cocheseuga (Dec 15, 2010)

How mobile does it have to be? How much room do you have?

If I had my druthers, I'd do what Marc did in his shop. However, I think his shop is bigger than my house, and his sheet goods cart is nearly as big as my shop.

http://thewoodwhisperer.com/racking-my-brain/


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Everybody's a little different but..........really examine what you want in your inventory.What are the big sq ftg wasters?Is that something you'd be better off leaving at the supplier?Once the shop has sort of some "rules" as to inventory then you can make a better effort twds material handling.


What besides storage could this rack be used for?Can it it be part of an infeed/outfeed table......part of an X-Y panel sawing arrangement.....paint/satin finishing rack....ect.But you'll need to address paragraph 1 first.

Wood is a wonderful thing BUT,when it comes to certain items...its woefully lacking.Work tables,carts....anything where "butt joints" and thinness,WRT accessing inventory...are better executed in steel.Which sort of goes off the "reservation" and isn't discussed.It is one of the single biggest "missed opportunity's" I see modern WW'ers exhibiting.Oh well,BW


----------



## Improv (Aug 13, 2008)

yocalif said:


> What length should the cart be?
> At first I was thinking 5', however that could be tippy, a full 8 foot is awkward to move around, and would require a 3rd set of wheels. What would be ideal?
> 
> What about height not counting the wheels, less than 4', 4', or higher than 4'?
> ...


IMO, a height more than 4' would only be needed if you plan on adding an overhanging item to the top of the cart (like bins or more lumber racks). Just over 4' will support the whole board and slightly less than 4' will allow you to easily grab the top edge of the back board to manipulate the stack. I think the height would ultimately come down to your preference and needs.

Other threads have suggested 6' for the length and that is how I am building mine. My cart width is 3' and there is a center A-frame just over 4'. With a 5 degree angle on the A-frame and a 9" piece across the top, that leaves just over 9" at the base on either side (if I center it). One side will be for sheet goods, frame has two support across the middle for long boards and long pipe clamps, and the other side will be for cut-off bins with a clamp rack running around the edge. Base will be mounted on eight swivel casters taken from HF mover dollies to distribute the load. My inspiration is the image in the link below (not the plans, just the image as I am making a 2x4 skeleton frame).

http://www.shopnotes.com/issues/055/extras/roll-around-store-all/

Regards,
Steve


----------



## yocalif (Nov 11, 2010)

I really don't have much room, I want to be able to wheel the panel cart out of the way to get to the shelves behind it. Thus I have to wheel the cart out of the garage. The only way I would buy a cart is if they were practically giving it away, so I will be building it.

Below is a my version of one of the common carts found on many sites. Nothing really new about it, just tweaked to sizes I thought would be decent for my application.


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

I like the bins for shorts. I built one nearly like that but with no bins. I may make a design change!

Bill


----------



## yocalif (Nov 11, 2010)

dodgeboy77 said:


> I like the bins for shorts. I built one nearly like that but with no bins. I may make a design change!
> Bill


Thanks Bill, another idea I have is to add 3 3/4"x24" galv pipe on the panel side at the bottom, they would be recessed until needed and then pull out to add another 6-12" at the bottom to store even more panels incase needed. I'm in that situation right now with combination of plywood, drywall, cement board. Either that or have notched 2x4s that would give extension to the width at the bottom, for more panel storage if needed.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I'd eliminate the shorts storage*

The shorts can be stored on a separate dolly to allow for more panel storage.....wood on one side, drywall on the other. Watch the amount of weight you are storing and get the largest dia casters you can find for that weight. Go oversize, 5" minimum.
Just my experience, everything in my shop is on casters, well almost everything. Not the triple 12" saw(s). My pipe clamps are on a dolly and it's hard to move with 3" wheels because it's very heavy.
 bill


----------



## MariahHolt (Jul 21, 2010)

I built mine almost exactly as the diagram. Looking back at it I would have changed it. On the sheet good side it leaves about 6" of space to stack sheets. I suggest to make that at least 8" and make sure you put some good quality casters on it. Once it gets heavy, it's hard to move.


----------



## 240sxguy (Sep 13, 2010)

I need to do something like this too. I don't keep an inventory of sorts.. but seem to end up with a lot of scraps that come in too useful to just pitch out in the trash! Thanks for the ideas.


----------



## yocalif (Nov 11, 2010)

MariahHolt, nice panel cart, your right very similar to my design. Yours looks 8' and you used full panels which add to the weight, I'm even thinking of not using a whole cut panel as the backing to the bins, just to reduce weight. Without the weight I need to make sure my degrees of recline for the panel support is over the middle of the cart or it will be tippy.

I like your storage bin at the top, I am going to add that.

If I have extra sheets I have to store, I will make 2x4 extenders as seen below. Again I would have to be careful about weight & balance, if using the extensions.

Choice of wheels will be important, however cost is a factor too. If anyone has a source for decent heavy duty casters at low prices, please provide a link. HF's casters are priced low, but I keep hearing bad things about their bearings if any.


----------



## dodgeboy77 (Mar 18, 2009)

I have a solid, flat top on mine (like MariahHolts but with lower sides). That's where I keep my dowel rod. I always had trouble figuring out a way to store dowels until I did that.

I used HF casters but I don't move it around a lot. I just needed it mobile in case I have to get at my sump pump or dehumidifier, which are kind of trapped by the lumber rack. I also wanted to keep the lumber off the floor in case the basement floods.

BTW, mine is 5' long, which is plenty. It's also 4' high + 4" for the casters and 2' wide (round numbers are nice).

Bill


----------

